# Doordash driver shot in face while driving



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_"The company added that it will roll out a new safety feature that will include an emergency help button that will allow drivers to connect with emergency services."_

What if the police in your city has been defunded, disbanded and demoralized?
Where does that "help" shout-out go?
To BLM? To Social Services?

.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Call Uber to get a ride to hospital..... I'm sure Ackmed will help you.

Just tell him you will tip him in the app.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

The only "emergency help" button every RS and delivery driver needs is a booger hook and bang switch.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Mehhhhh, who's the dasher now? Seeeeeee?!!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

As if there wasn’t already enough reasons not to pick up $3 offers at Taco Bell, now you can add “you might get shot” to the list.


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 5, 2021)

Will Uber will still take their commission?


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 5, 2021)

Will they crawl from their responsibilities?


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Restaurants will tell you its okay to cut the line . . . But there's always that one ahole that thinks you should wait like everybody else.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

nosurgenodrive said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolz


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope this wasn't his full time job. I can only imagine the hospital bill if he/she survives without any health insurance. This is an example of why gig work is extremely precarious and financial disaster is only a moment away on the job.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Potential Plot Twist: Uber finds out, deactivates him due to the crash.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

What good is a "safety feature" in the app going to do if you are shot in the freaking face. I'm sure it'll be just as easy to call 911 through their app as it is to decline their orders. DECLINE , ARE YOU SURE, YES, WHY? ARE YOU STILL SURE ? YES , DECLINE.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> _"The company added that it will roll out a new safety feature that will include an emergency help button that will allow drivers to connect with emergency services."_
> 
> What if the police in your city has been defunded, disbanded and demoralized?
> Where does that "help" shout-out go?
> ...


Social services would arrive very quickly to see what they can do to help the shooter. What kind of trauma did they suffer in their life? Make sure they get the counseling they need.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

*"The driver, 20, had just picked up an order from Jack in the Box on Linda Vista Road when he was shot, SDPD Officer Darius Jamsetjee said."

Can a 20 yrs old qualified to be gig driver? 
What's the motive of the shooter(s)?
Was it "Jack in the box" food to be blamed or the location?*


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Why wouldn’t a 20 year old be qualified to be a gig driver? 😳


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Why wouldn’t a 20 year old be qualified to be a gig driver? 😳


Thought the law stated 21. One bad luck could wipe out a young women or men's future. I would not let my child(ren) to take up gig work involved with driving without she/he get CDL or chauffer driver license.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Hope this wasn't his full time job. I can only imagine the hospital bill if he/she survives without any health insurance. This is an example of why gig work is extremely precarious and financial disaster is only a moment away on the job.


Save money on the meager earning to buy insurance, You need business insurance as it's your own business. The payout is most likely real high consider the statics of % of Uber drivers quit or stop driving after one year.


----------

